# Cross dowel jig



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

Does anyone know how to make a cross dowel jig. Woodpeckers sells one, but I don't use them often. I was hoping to make my own.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

This one? Link

Interesting jig. I found nothing but the woodpecker jig online and for $40 seems reasonable if you plan to regularly use it. Maybe PM Mirock, link This guy is amazing with what he can come up with.


----------

